# My flashlight collection



## Dogliness (Mar 25, 2006)

This is the McLux Ti S27-PD and an Aleph 3 with Peu Ti body and TB Ti Bezel.









I added a couple McLux PDs with Cree and Seoul LEDs.










These are smaller lights. Two Dracos, two Orb Raws, Orb, two Jils, 
CR2 Ion, KI LE, Jil Intelli, Arc AAA-P, Fire-Fly III





TranquillityBase made the tapered 2xRCR123 body and tailcap; Morelite made the 
McGizmo designed head. TB's 2x tapered Ti body is in my view one of the nicest flashlight body made.








Ti lights, except the Pineapple is topped in chrome.











At the far right is the Draco and a Chrome Jil





Outdoors.





Indoors.

















































From left to right: Orb NS, Orb SS, Orb Raw, Jil Intelli, Jil 1.3 up, Peak Pacific CR2, ARC AAA-P; Fire-Fly III, 
AmiLite Neo T3, LionCub, Fenix L1P, Chameleon, McLuxIII-T, McLux PD III-gold, Peak Mediterranean, Peak CPF Special, 
Surefire L1, Surefire L4, McLux 27LT, Surefire U2, Streamlight Scorpion LED, Inova T3, HD45, Streamlight Stinger HP. 





Many of the above flashlights are in the photo below.





Beam shots from left to right of HD45 5 watt XXIT, 27LT and U2 (all set to the highest level)











News bulletin. The first Aleph 3 in outer space has launched safely and has reached orbit.







Image of Saturn from the hubble space telescope.

News bulletin. A second Aleph 3 has launched safely and has reached orbit.







Image of Saturn from the hubble space telescope.

News bulletin. Debate rages on as to whether lizards
are facing off for battle or worshiping the 27LT.





These are photos of individual flashlights.

Katokichi Ichishiki CR2 and Aleph 3 








HD45 5 watt XXIT and 27LT








27LT and Slate and Natural McLux III PDs








McLux PD III gold plate








McLux Ti and Orb Raw NS








Orb Raw SS and and Fire Fly III








Lion Cub 








Lion Cub








Jil Intelli








Surefire U2 and Peak CPF Special








Pelican 1470 (left) and Pelican 1200 (right)








These are the Pelican 1495 and Pelican 1470. The 1495 is a great
case for larger flashlights, or a large number of flashlights. 
The interior dimensions are 18.9"L x 13.1"W x 3.8"D.


----------



## Taylorf (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: My Favorite Flashlights*

Nice collection there!


----------



## Dogliness (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: My Favorite Flashlights*

Thanks, Taylorf.


----------



## bodyguardlight (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection, including my favorite flashlights*

My collection, Inova T4, T5, XO3, X5, X1, Surefire G2, 6P, Pelican M6, Maglite Rechargable. I would reccomend for any collector to get the Inova T5 it is simply aweasome.


----------



## London (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection, including my favorite flashlights*

bodyguardlight...what's the scoop on the inova you recommend? I've never owned one.


----------



## bodyguardlight (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection, including my favorite flashlights*



London said:


> bodyguardlight...what's the scoop on the inova you recommend? I've never owned one.


 If you want a light that is rugged and has a mid-body switch you might want to get an Inova light series which is called the T- series you would want to go with either the 85 lumen T3 Rear- switch , or the 100 lumen T5 {which i have} Some law enforcement agencies use them.


----------



## samosaurus (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection, including my favorite flashlights*

That SF U-2 is sweet! 

Sam


----------



## greenLED (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection, including my favorite flashlights*

That's a nice collection! :twothumbs
(BTW, that settles it: Peak lights are fugly.)


----------



## Dogliness (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (w/ photos of individual lights added)*



I am giving myself a bump since I added a bunch of new photos.

And thanks greenLED for the comment.


----------



## bobomaticx (May 16, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (favorites featured)*

heat! nice collection!

and may i add nice photos!


----------



## Dogliness (May 16, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (favorites featured)*



bobomaticx said:


> may i add nice photos!


 
Thanks.


----------



## Trashman (May 16, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (favorites featured)*

Nice collection, but, "ouch!", they're laying right on those rough rocks!


----------



## Dogliness (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (favorites featured)*

I have added a number of new photos, most recently of the MxLux HD45.


----------



## farmall (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (favorites featured)*

Awesome photos!!!


----------



## tdurand (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (favorites featured-Ti Bezel on 27TL added)*

Dogliness-
Your collection has a nice range of sizes. Much more filled-in than my own. I didn't realize that the gold PD had a such larger tailcap than the standard Ti-PD. A great sample of some _really_ nice lights. These will make a great legend for a newbie wanting to see size comparison. I myself was shocked to see how small the Mr Bulk stuff is in person. Thanks for sharing!
T


----------



## pilou (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: My flashlight collection (favorites featured-Ti Bezel on 27TL added)*

Nice collection. Nice pics


----------



## Dogliness (Aug 12, 2006)

New photos in post #1.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice collection there !! :bow:

Is the Pelican 1470 case big enough to house SF KT1 heads?

bernie


----------



## cyberhobo (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow! Drool.


----------



## 03lab (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice! Those line up pictures should have their own sticky post for size reference.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Aug 13, 2006)

Sweet collection there Dog! Nice cases too!


----------



## kiely23+ (Aug 13, 2006)

too nicely to be true... :sweat: 
Great! :bow:


----------



## karlthev (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks! Man oh man!!


Karl


----------



## ianb (Aug 13, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Nice collection there !! :bow:
> 
> Is the Pelican 1470 case big enough to house SF KT1 heads?
> 
> bernie


internal dimensions...
15.62" x 10.43" x 3.75"
(39.7 x 26.5 x 9.5 cm)

so yes it should 

Ian


----------



## Glock40 (Aug 13, 2006)

very sweet collection....Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dogliness (Aug 13, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Is the Pelican 1470 case big enough to house SF KT1 heads? bernie





ianb said:


> internal dimensions...
> 15.62" x 10.43" x 3.75"
> (39.7 x 26.5 x 9.5 cm)
> 
> ...


 The foam in the bottom section of the Pelican 1470 case is about 4.75 cm (or about 1.87 inches) thick. The foam in the top section will compress about 2.5 cm (or about 1 inch) without cutting it. Thus if the SF KT1 head is more than about 7.3 cm in diameter it will be necessary to cut out foam in both the top and bottom sections so the head will fit. I like the Pelican 1470 case for flashlights less than about 26 cm (about 10.25 inches) long, and heads less than about 8 cm (about 3.25 inches) in diameter, because it is fairly compact for the number of flashlights it will hold.


----------



## ianb (Aug 13, 2006)

Dogliness said:


> I like the Pelican 1470 case for flashlights less than about 26 cm (about 10.25 inches) long, and heads less than about 8 cm (about 3.25 inches) in diameter, because it is fairly compact for the number of flashlights it will hold.



I definately agree more of a briefcase size than luggage box, I have a 1490 for my AE HID and its perfect.

I forgot to say when replying to Kiessling, you have an Awesome collection :rock: 

Ian


----------



## dirkp (Aug 13, 2006)

one word only : awesome !!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanx guys!


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 13, 2006)

very tasty collection...


----------



## Dogliness (Nov 29, 2006)

Collection updated with the first three set of photos. Ti is in a class by itself, but expensive. Ouch.


----------



## xdanx (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice collection

I love the Gold PD.


----------



## Concept (Nov 30, 2006)

Amazing collection :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HPDSNYPER (Dec 1, 2006)

Man this flashlight thing can be an addiction... But it's a good addiction:thumbsup:


----------



## greenlight (Dec 1, 2006)

This guy'll buy anything?!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, this guy likes shiney things!





Lovely collection.


CFU


----------



## cloud (Dec 1, 2006)

nice collection there dogliness

serious money.. wow


----------



## KillingTime (Dec 19, 2006)

Your wallet must have taken some punishment...cool collection though.


----------



## Lips (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice Depth on your collection Dog.


Great pics Too! 


I found this by searching Fire-Fly III (which I just bought on one on BST) Cool light.

I see 1 HOT Wire, Stinger. Try Five-Megas 1450L Super-Light Hot-Wire, Stunning!

Cheers


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! great collection and photos and a perfect example (Aleph launch) of a flashaholic with too much time on his hands


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 23, 2007)

very big and beautiful collection you have there!

like others have stated, some of your pictures give very good size comparisons, which have been very helpful!


----------



## 熊熊无敌 (Feb 26, 2007)

口水一地．．．．．．．


----------



## Shift (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!!! 口水一地 ~~ 太漂亮了:goodjob:


----------



## goldserve (Feb 26, 2007)

whoa...nice nice collection.

You KEEP IT UP!


----------



## frogs3 (Mar 4, 2007)

No one has commented on the very high quality of the photography -- both the technical aspects, and the aesthetic efforts to show the details of those objects' d' art (forgive the spelling) that we call flashlights.

Congratulations, and it would be interesting to know what you used for the photo equipment.

-HAK


----------



## Dogliness (Mar 4, 2007)

frogs3 said:


> No one has commented on the very high quality of the photography -- both the technical aspects, and the aesthetic efforts to show the details of those objects' d' art (forgive the spelling) that we call flashlights.
> 
> Congratulations, and it would be interesting to know what you used for the photo equipment.
> 
> -HAK


 
Thanks. I appreciate the kind words.

I added a few more photos at the top part of the first thread, and at the very bottom I added a photo of a Pelican 1495 case. The Pelican case is a new case that I think works really well to store flashlights, although the case is somewhat large (but not too deep).

For photo equipment, I used a Canon 20D, ususally a tripod, and sometimes a flash. I used either a Canon 24-70mm, 70-200mm or 100mm lens. In several photos, like the ones of saturn and with the lizards, I used photoshop to combine images from several photos. In some of the lily pad photos, I took a photo of a flashlight, and then used photoshop to move the flashlight onto a lily pad in a separate photo taken of a pond in my backyard.

For the first five photos I just added at the top of the thread (two side by side and three beneath them), I used two things I just bought and used for the first time: a flash bracket and translucent light disc. The flash bracket positions the flash further above the camera. The light disc is a piece of tanslucent fabric held with a flexible circular tube around the perimeter. It diffuses light shined through the fabric, in my case either from a flash or the sun.


----------



## rscanady (Mar 5, 2007)

I havent seen such a nice photo spread like that in quite a while, definitley some beautiful pieces you have there. Very Nice!


Ryan


----------



## TranquillityBase (Mar 7, 2007)

Man...You got it bad...

Nice pics...

TB


----------



## jimjones3630 (Mar 8, 2007)

Speachless.


----------



## bombelman (Apr 9, 2007)

Howabout an Arc LS ?


----------

